# From the Sony Reader Forum, on the "new and improved"



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

_Sony has revamped its line of Sony Readers. Two out of the three new models don't have wireless connections to a bookstore. The new devices are sleek and good-looking, with a lot of interesting features. The new devices -- the Reader Pocket Edition, Reader Touch Edition and Reader Daily Edition -- have been redesigned to be smaller and lighter than the e-readers they are replacing. All three now share the same user interface and general physical style, although only the Daily Edition adds Wi-Fi.

Sony has completely moved to touch screen with all 3 models. They are using a new touch technology call optical touch screens, making the readers very sensitive to touch and speeding up page turns. They are also using the new E-Ink Pearl displays. E-Ink claims a 50% greater contrast ratio, and thus better readability, for the Pearl than earlier e-reader displays. The Touch & Pocket Editions will be available soon, while the Daily Edition will be available in November.

The details
The Pocket Edition ($179) still offers the same 5-in. display as its predecessor but, at 5.7 x 4.1 x 0.3 in. and 11.4 oz., is smaller, lighter and more streamlined. Because the device now has a touch-screen display, Sony has been able to eliminate the buttons on the side and the large cursor control on the bottom -- the Pocket now has the same five slim buttons on the bottom that the Touch and Daily editions use. It's available in two colors, silver and pink.

The next in the line, the Touch Edition ($229), comes with a 6-in. display and is slightly larger than the Pocket, at 6.6 x 4.7 x 0.4 in. and 7.9 oz. (Like the Pocket, it is smaller and lighter than its predecessor.) The Sony Touch adds the ability to play MP3 and AAC audio files; it also expands its capacity with Memory Stick PRO Duo and SD media slots. It is available in black and red.__

Neither the Pocket nor the Touch comes with any type of wireless communications. That's where the 9 oz. Daily Edition ($299) comes in. With a 7-in. display, the Daily now adds Wi-Fi and basic Web browsing to its AT&T 3G connection. It will be available in silver._


----------

